# [DUP][gelöst]udev rules

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich muß mein System nach einem Fehler wieder neu aufsetzen. Dabei greife ich auf meine alten config's zurück.

Problem ist die Zuordnung der Netzwerkkarten zu den dev. Hat vorher wunderbar gaklappt, über die udev-rules. Ich habe eine tulip auf dem Board, die soll eth0 sein. Die beiden anderen 8139too sollen eth1 und eth2 sein. 

```
olaf@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

#10-udev.rules

#eigene Creation

###Netzwerkkarten

KERNEL=="eth*", ATTR{address}=="00:30:05:68:90:c7", NAME="eth0"

KERNEL=="eth*", ATTR{address}=="00:50:bf:d4:64:0b", NAME="eth1"

KERNEL=="eth*", ATTR{address}=="00:00:b4:90:59:56", NAME="eth2" 
```

Ich habe auch schon probiert

```
 $ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

#10-udev.rules

###Netzwerkkarten

 KERNEL=="eth*", ATTR{address}=="00:30:05:68:90:C7", NAME="eth0" 

 KERNEL=="eth*", ATTR{address}=="00:50:BF:D4:64:0B", NAME="eth1"

 KERNEL=="eth*", ATTR{address}=="00:00:B4:90:59:56", NAME="eth2"

 KERNEL=="eth*", ATTR{address}=="00-30-05-31-00-0E-06-F9-00-00-00-00-00", NAME="eth3"
```

Ich habe auch die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 wieder bemüht (hatte ich bevor ich die udev-rules erstellt habe.

```
 $ cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

tulip

8139too

ieee1394
```

sys-fs/udev-104-r12 ist installiert.

```
localhost olaf # ifconfig -a

eth0      Protokoll:UNSPEC  Hardware Adresse 00-30-05-31-00-0E-06-F9-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:4648 (4.5 Kb)

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:50:BF:D4:64:0B  

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Basisadresse:0x1000 

eth2      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:00:B4:90:59:56  

          inet Adresse:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::200:b4ff:fe90:5956/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:588 (588.0 b)

          Interrupt:19 Basisadresse:0x1400 

eth3      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:30:05:68:90:C7  

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::230:5ff:fe68:90c7/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:15103 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9861 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:20958179 (19.9 Mb)  TX bytes:853855 (833.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:19 Basisadresse:0x1800
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Jun 20, 2007 7:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

schau dir mal die 70-persistent-net.rules  datei an

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja. Danke. Irgendsoetwas hatte ich vermutet. Die hatte ich nicht bei meiner letzen Installation. Macht meine Einträge überflüssig.

MfG

----------

## think4urs11

klingt sehr nach einem DUP zu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-562337.html -> locked

----------

